
The 2018 Assembly polls commenced with Over 68+ Lakh tweets - varindia-news
https://www.varindia.com/news/the-2018-assembly-polls-commenced-with-over-68-lakh-tweets-narendra-modi-topmentioned-leader--twitter
======
varindia-news
its good

